# Ingrid Steeger und nicht Uschi Glas sondern Monica Mark oben ohne - 1x



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Grade entdeckt ... und mit Euch geteilt 
Und keine Angst, es ist ein etwas älteres Foto! 



 
​


----------



## lurdik (18 Mai 2006)

Also ich meine die rechte ist die Vivi Bach. Sieht nicht nach der Uschi aus !

==> Soll keine Kritik sein, jedes Bild ob alt oder jung ist willkommen ! <==


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

Leider sieht man die Dame nur im Profil, aber ich finde schon, dass das nach einer Jugendsünde von Uschi Glas aussieht...

Habe aber auch eben nochmal recherchiert und weder die Uschi noch die Vivi auf der Besetzungsliste des damaligen Filmes gefunden ...


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

jeder hat mal klein angefangen 
vielen dank fürs pic!


----------



## frank.seavers (19 Mai 2006)

tolles bild


----------



## bugs (23 Mai 2006)

*Ingrid Steeger und Uschi Glas oben ohne*

Tut mir ja leid das meine allerste Antwort hier gleich mit Korrektur beginnenh muß, aber soweit ich weiß ist das leider nicht Uschi Glas sondern Christine Schuberth. Trotz allem super Bild.


----------



## Harivo (24 Mai 2006)

sie ist nicht Glas,Schuberth und erst recht nicht Vivi Bach
der Name der Unbekannten: Monica Marc


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2006)

Und da schließt sich der Kreis! Denn Monica Marc steht auf der Besetzungsliste ... 
Vielen Dank für die Info Harivo!


----------



## oOoTHE DUDEoOo (31 Mai 2006)

DANKE!
SUPERPOST!
Was ein Glück, dass es keine Nacktaufnahmen von den Beiden jetzt gibt! ;-)


----------



## wolga33 (11 Juni 2006)

oOoTHE DUDEoOo schrieb:


> DANKE!
> SUPERPOST!
> Was ein Glück, dass es keine Nacktaufnahmen von den Beiden jetzt gibt! ;-)



Das Grauen ist überall


----------



## Doldi (11 Juni 2006)

Naja, vielleicht wirkt ja Uschi's Creme an ihren Brüsten!


----------



## Pivi (24 Juli 2006)

Ich mag diese Jugendsünden


----------



## burgbernheim (5 Dez. 2006)

uschi glas brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bupa28 (5 Dez. 2006)

Uschi sieht eher aus wie'n fake...


----------



## G3GTSp (7 Dez. 2006)

ja ja damals.tolles Bild danke:3dinlove:


----------



## Karle01 (8 Dez. 2006)

Sehr schön da waren Sie noch knakig danke


----------



## wicked (9 Dez. 2006)

Als kleiner Junge war ich ganz wild auf Ingrid. 
Gruß


----------



## astrosfan (9 Dez. 2006)

*is nicht die glas...*

aber tolles bild - danke:thumbup:


----------



## asser11 (16 Dez. 2006)

niemals lederuschi - das ist monica marc


----------



## gaze33 (17 Dez. 2006)

Ist doch ein schönes Bild


----------



## zimtstern (27 Feb. 2007)

Egeal ob Uschi oder sonst wer. Die Steeger reicht allemal.


----------



## asser11 (2 Mai 2007)

das ist nicht uschi glas !!


----------



## mark lutz (2 Mai 2007)

ja die waren auch mal jung und knackig


----------



## helmut52 (7 Juni 2007)

keine uschi auf den bild --- hier hat einer geschlafen --- trotzdem danke


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Juni 2007)

Gottseidank keine Pics von heute...waren ja mal legga Ladys die 2....egal wer das auch immer sein mag !!!!


----------



## elmojo (7 Juni 2007)

sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## Schüchtie (8 Juni 2007)

Ist doch egal ob Uschi oder Vivi, huptsachen man sieht TITTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterT (8 Juni 2007)

was für ein guter fake aber das von der uschi hätten sie sich sparen können oda ???


----------



## bigfumble (9 Juni 2007)

Ingrid war einfach eine Klasse-Braut!

War und ist leider sehr labil! Bei manchen Interviews hatte man Angst, dass sie sich gleich umbringt oder aber erst garnicht verstanden!

THX!


----------



## gpo (27 Juni 2007)

die steeger war vielleicht nicht die Schönste aber trotzdem irgendwie geil


----------



## tomate (27 Juni 2007)

Danke für Steeger, aber leider keine Uschi auf dem Bild


----------



## 21335 (13 März 2008)

lurdik schrieb:


> Also ich meine die rechte ist die Vivi Bach. Sieht nicht nach der Uschi aus !
> 
> ==> Soll keine Kritik sein, jedes Bild ob alt oder jung ist willkommen ! <==



ist uschi! und natürlich ingrid!


----------



## 21335 (13 März 2008)

wow! die bilder allein sind ULTRA! 

...und nun wird gesaugt!


----------



## Rambo (29 Okt. 2008)

Danke für das Bild, aber du hast dich hier geirrt.
Es ist nicht Uschi Glas sondern Christine Schuberth .:angry:


----------



## deblank (29 Okt. 2008)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Ilana (11 Nov. 2008)

Hübsche Jugendsünde


----------



## renssiem (12 Nov. 2008)

finde ich auch!


----------



## armin (12 Nov. 2008)

toller Fund, waren auch nicht so prüde..


----------



## deblank (13 Nov. 2008)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## tobacco (18 Nov. 2008)

Die guten alten zeiten


----------



## mahemahe (2 Dez. 2008)

*Uschi Glas*

Das ist nie im Leben Uschi Glas


----------



## conner78 (2 Dez. 2008)

sonst zugeknöpft brauchte sie nicht


----------



## ingridforever (25 Juli 2009)

echt süß,


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2009)

Ein schönes Pic DANKE


----------



## neman64 (2 Aug. 2009)

Danke für das Bild, habe immer schon gesucht Uschi Glas oben ohne zu sehen


----------



## Nipplepitcher (2 Aug. 2009)

Das Video stammt von 1971 und sie hat keine credits. Damals war sie schon bekannt und hätte im Leben nicht da mitgespielt.

Es gibt soweit ich weis 1 Foto und das war wohl mehr ungewollt wo man ihre Brüste sieht. Ist hier irgendwo.


----------



## celebdigger (9 Sep. 2009)

Danke! Jedenfalls hat Ingrid Steeger Weltklasse-Titten. Fand ich schon immer.


----------



## walme (17 Nov. 2009)

Muli schrieb:


> Grade entdeckt ... und mit Euch geteilt
> 
> Und keine Angst, es ist ein etwas älteres Foto! ​
> 
> ...


und die echte Monica Mark


----------



## Schaaky1 (1 Dez. 2009)

Eine echte Rarität , und ein sehr schönes Bild ist es auch


----------



## Myxin (1 Dez. 2009)

Thx !


----------



## Mike150486 (23 Sep. 2011)

Danke


----------



## celeb_n (10 Nov. 2011)

Wäre schön gewesen!


----------



## JohnKahlua (10 Nov. 2011)

top


----------



## Beata (11 Nov. 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Grade entdeckt ... und mit Euch geteilt
> Und keine Angst, es ist ein etwas älteres Foto!
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist Monika Lundi!Es ist möglich,daß Sie früher Mark hieß.


----------



## naish (6 Dez. 2011)

Ach, die guten alten Zeiten ;-)


----------

